# Remote starter not working.



## Honda07 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a Manual 2007 accord. I had to change the battery on my car during the summer (not sure if that matters) and I recently tried using my auto starter and it doesn't work. The fob doesn't do anything, lock, unlock doors etc. I already changed the battery in the remote but still not working. 
Transmitter: ffc: NAHAM104 polarstart.
The brain is pkh3 type 3 (7 wire) 
It's not in velvet mode!
Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like you lost the programming or firmware on the module. take it to a shop and get it reprogrammed to your vehicle.


----------



## Honda07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Is it not something I can do myself?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

It depends on the type of module used. The ones I used had to be loaded by a certain cable that connected to my computer to flash the module.


----------



## Honda07 (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't think I need to do that. Mine has a key which u can put in programming mode and running mode I just don't know the procedure to reprogram it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

PKH34 Manual This will download a PDF for reference.


----------



## Honda07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for the pdf but mine doesn't have a button, it has a programing pin or key.


----------



## Honda07 (Nov 16, 2015)

This is the module I have


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm must be an older model. I would have to research how to program it


----------



## Honda07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ive done some research and they is another module that has firmware like you said before. Ive been looking for a shop that would be able to do it but there is none close by so I'll have to do it this weekend. Hopefully this is the problem and I can finally get this fixed. Thanks for you help, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

